# E Control alarm sounding



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

2005 Burstner Elegance. 2.8 JTD with fitted solar panel. The E Control alarm sounds and the text reads system overheating. Has anyone any ideas as to what may be causing this to happen. Could it be connectd to the solar panel
Cheers
Samsung.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*E control*

Hello Samsung
I have just read you post. It sounds more likely to be the main control box in the outside locker that is overheating. Mine used to get very hot. When I looked it was bolted very close to the top of the locker roof. I lowered it by putting is some spacers and that seems to have sorted it.

Neil


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*e box*

Have a listen for the fan in the e-box. Is it running when the box is showing over heating?


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

I have a Burstner same year and I had the same problem with the control box ,mine was strangely enough with the fridge when touring in hot weather.

Eventually I replaced the control box with a bigger spec and haven't had any problems since.

It has been a problem with Burstner control boxes around that year.

Hope you sort it.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi samsung..

ours does it when the leisure battery is very low and the charger is on ..but only when engine running as the cooling fan does not switch on then..the fan kicks in on mains so no probs..

Easiest solution is a 12v computer fan via a switch in front of the control box. also check what version control unit in the van is fitted as these went "US" and the later version is much better..look for the bios version when switching on.

BIZNOZ- how and which unit did you use to update yours? and was it fitted by you or someone else? did you keep the same unit in the van to control water etc?

cheers


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: E control*



NeilandDebs said:


> Hello Samsung
> I have just read you post. It sounds more likely to be the main control box in the outside locker that is overheating. Mine used to get very hot. When I looked it was bolted very close to the top of the locker roof. I lowered it by putting is some spacers and that seems to have sorted it.
> 
> Neil


Thanks Neil. I've passed this info to my mate on the Isle of Wight with the Burstner. He had lots of gear near the control box not helping the cooling effect. He will low er his unit. The only problem is he can't test it until next time he leaves the island as it takes about an hour and a half driving to start overheating.
Thanks again 
Samsung


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Samsung

No I did not fit it myself it was completed by a Burstner dealer - but it has done the trick I used to get all kinds of messages about the water being empty or full same for the waste water (usually in the middle of the night to wake you up!). 

But now it all works well and all areas seem to be working well!

Good Luck


----------

